

Cold fusion reactor independently verified  - lakeeffect
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/156393-cold-fusion-reactor-independently-verified-has-10000-times-the-energy-density-of-gas

======
m1k3yboi
Shit. This story is nearly 12 months old.

It's a fake.

~~~
zimpenfish
Even worse, Wikipedia says << Steve Featherstone wrote in Popular Science that
by the summer of 2012 Rossi's "outlandish claims" for the E-Cat seemed
"thoroughly debunked" and that Rossi "looked like a con man clinging to his
story to the bitter end." >> which is _months_ before the date of this
article.

